# Clenbuterol Threshold Discussion Opens Door to Major Changes in WADA Anti-Doping Prot



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Clenbuterol Threshold Discussion Opens Door to Major Changes in WADA Anti-Doping Protocol by Millard Baker Bodybuilders have used clenbuterol for its well-known fat loss properties and its purported anabolic properties ever since Dan Duchaine recommended the substance over two decades ago. Clenbuterol is a well-known drug within the bodybuilding world but has remained largely unknown [...]

*Read More...*


----------

